# Tempestade Tropical Ana (Atlântico 2015 #AL01)



## Afgdr (8 Mai 2015 às 15:29)

Formou-se a Tempestade Subtropical Ana, o 1º sistema da época de furacões de 2015 no Atlântico, que começa oficialmente a 1 de Junho. É a tempestade (sub)tropical que se formou mais cedo, antes da data oficial do início da temporada, desde 2003.

Encontra-se estacionária com ventos máximos sustentados de 45 milhas por hora (cerca de 75 km/h).

Está em vigor um aviso de tempestade tropical desde Edisto Beach (Carolina do Sul) até Cape Lookout (Carolina do Norte).

Prevê-se que se intensifique um pouco nas próximas horas. Deverá tornar-se pós-tropical/extratropical para o dia 12.


*13h45 UTC
*







*14h16 UTC*







*Previsão de rota pelo NHC*


----------



## MSantos (8 Mai 2015 às 23:20)

Começam cedo as hostilidades este ano no Atlântico 

Esta Ana não deve ter tempo para grandes fortalecimentos antes de fazer _landfall_ algures na fronteira entre as Carolinas, mesmo assim algumas precipitações e ventos fortes são expectáveis nas Carolinas.


----------



## Afgdr (9 Mai 2015 às 03:30)

A Tempestade Subtropical Ana mantém-se estacionária com ventos máximos sustentados de 75 km/h. Deverá passar em breve à categoria de tempestade tropical.


*02h17 UTC
*






*01h45 UTC
*






*Previsão de rota e avisos/alertas em vigor (NHC)
*




*
*


----------



## Afgdr (9 Mai 2015 às 14:21)

Ana é agora uma tempestade tropical. Desloca-se para NNW com ventos máximos sustentados de 60 milhas por hora, cerca de 97 km/h.

*12h45 UTC
*
Visível





RGB





















*NHC - Previsão de rota e avisos/alertas em vigor
*


----------



## Orion (9 Mai 2015 às 19:19)




----------



## Felipe Freitas (9 Mai 2015 às 19:32)

Tempestade tropical Ana deve chegar entre hoje e amanhã a Carolina do Sul. 
Bandas de nebulosidade do ciclone já afetam a costa, causando chuvas e ventos moderados.


----------



## Orion (9 Mai 2015 às 21:25)




----------



## MSantos (10 Mai 2015 às 15:32)

A Tempestade Tropical  ANA já fez landfall e por isso já está a enfraquecer, A rota prevista pelo NHC mantém o sistema sobre terra, à medida que se desloca para Nordeste. Apesar de estar a enfraquecer, chuvas e ventos fortes são expectáveis nos Estados da Carolina do Sul e do Norte e a partir de segunda-feira no Estado da Virgínia, se as previsões se mantiverem. 

Mais informações: NHC


----------



## Afgdr (10 Mai 2015 às 18:52)

A Tempestade Tropical Ana desloca-se para N com ventos máximos sustentados de 65 km/h. Nas próximas horas, deverá avançar para NE e enfraquecer, tornando-se depressão tropical.

*17h46 UTC*







*17h15 UTC*


----------



## Felipe Freitas (10 Mai 2015 às 22:38)

Ana fez landfall por volta das 7h na Carolina do Sul. 
O ciclone já se enfraqueceu para depressão tropical e pode se dissipar em breve.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Mai 2015 às 04:58)

Ana é o único nome que foi utilizado em 7 temporadas no Atlântico, sem nunca ter alcançado a força de furacão.
Ana também foi a tempestade que mais cedo se formou desde Ana em 20 de Abril de 2003.


----------

